# Top 10 New Orleans Hornets Ever



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Let's see some lists of your Top 10 New Orleans Hornets players of all time. No Charlotte Hornets players allowed and let us only consider the part of their career in a New Orleans jersey.

EDIT: Oklahoma City/New Orleans Hornets are included


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chris Paul
David West
Baron Davis
Jamal Mashburn
Tyson Chandler
Peja Stojakovic	
PJ Brown
Jamaal Magloire	
David Wesley
???


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My List:

1) Chris Paul
2) David West
3) Jamaal Mashburn
4) Baron Davis
5) Peja Stojakovic
6) PJ Brown
7) Tyson Chandler
8) David Wesley
9) Jamaal Magloire
10) Rasual Butler

The Hornets have so many good players that played for one or two season with the team and the further down the list the harder it got to quantify their rank. I looked at games played for NO, stats, awards, role with the team for the years played, and team success achieved.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*RWE's Top 10 New Orleans Hornets Ever*


Chris Paul
Baron Davis
David West
Jamal Mashburn
Tyson Chandler
PJ Brown
Jamaal Magliore
Emeka Okafor
Peja Stojakovic
David Wesley


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

1. Chris Paul
2. Baron Davis
3. David West
4. P.J. Brown
5. Jamal Mashburn
6. David Wesley
7. Peja Stojakovic
8. Tyson Chandler
9. Jamaal Magloire
10. Desmond Mason

Honorable Mention: Rasual Butler, Jannero Pargo, Marcus Thornton, Darren Collison


It was really hard to not have Jamal Mashburn higher but I ranked based on who had a high impact over the longest period of time, but if it was based on just pure talent I'd have him in the top four without question. It's hard working with just 10 years of history here haha.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sucks that Mash had to retire so early. He was a gun.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

NOHornets said:


> 1. Chris Paul
> 2. Baron Davis
> 3. David West
> 4. P.J. Brown
> ...


Then how is Baron Davis ranked ahead of David West? Baron Davis had 2 and a half season with the N.O. Hornets and the two seasons were incomplete due to injury. He wasn't really our best player when Mashburn was on the floor. It was hard for me not to rank Peja ahead of Baron. The 07-08 team with Paul, West, and Stojakovic was the most successful team in New Orleans Hornets history. Not to pick on your list, because when I made mine I knew most people would include Davis at 2, but that has to be including his work in Charlotte and after.

Having a top 10 with only 10 years is tough...


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

There's no doubt West is #2 in my mind. For the sake of argument though I just went with Davis because he was the face of the franchise for those two and a half seasons and had to put the team on his back so many times carrying them in the playoffs when Mashburn was out. He put up his biggest numbers of his career at the point while in NO. It just seemed like his body of work in those two years and his stardom at the time makes him the second greatest in New Orleans Hornets history. If we're arguing on just pure success no matter how long they played for, here's my Top 5:

1. Chris Paul
2. David West
3a. Baron Davis
3b. Jamal Mashburn
5. Peja Stojakovic


If you had to choose the New Orleans Hornets all-time starting lineup, who would you go with?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

PG - Chris Paul/Baron Davis
SG - David Wesley/Rasual Butler
SF - Jamaal Mashburn/Peja Stojakovic
PF - David West/PJ Brown
C - Tyson Chandler/Jamaal Magloire

As I do this I lament at how bad at SG we have been since forever o'clock...JR Smith...what might have been. Even with only 6 games on the floor Eric Gordon is really the best SG the Hornets have had since Eddie Jones or Kendall Gill. I will still wait until after this season to include Gordon.


----------

